# Detroit or Lansing, MI Area Licensed Fire Alarm Technician Position Needed...



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Looking for a Full Time Position as a Fire Alarm Technician in Detroit or Lansing Michigan, have 20 years experience in installation & service of Fire Alarms.

Have State of Michigan Fire Alarm Specialty Technician License and NICET Level II Certification / Fire Alarm Engineering 

Please PM me if you are looking for someone with these qualifications.

Thanks,
Mike / LFM


----------



## Chad T. (Jan 3, 2006)

hey i know u said Lansing but have seen a couple ads for Grand Rapids area fire alarm tech, i believe i saw them on www.michworks.org
hope this helps


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

I have applied for every Job but the one in Kalamazoo. I think they want someone close to their office. I have a place to stay in Mason but being I have a house just outside of Detroit and with 5 homes on my street up for sale or rent and many more through the area tough to sell it.

I do a 3 to 4 hour search everyday looking for any job I can qualifiy for that is enough money to cover the monthly bills. But nothing so far... A lot less than I was making for sure...

Thanks,
LFM


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

I think I've talked to you about this before, but keep an eye on http://web.veco.com/listing.asp?aid=&Location=199 for a fire and gas tech. The job is in Alaska, but you work two weeks on and two weeks off. Pay is in the range of $30+ p/hr (don't quote me on this, it's been awhile) with 80 hours per week while at work. So, you'll get as many OT hours as you do regular hours every week you're at work. Do the math, it's worthwhile. It's not a challenging job for sure, annual maintenance on industrial fire systems, most of them based on Pyrotronics System 3, but there are upgrades happening around the field. There are some state of the art systems in a place or two, PLC based systems are the way of the future in industrial fire protection. You'll be exposed to some technologies you don't see much in the commercial world, UV and triple IR detection as well as high sensitivity smoke detection systems. Most systems are special hazards connected, so if you have that cert as well, you can keep your hours up on it too. They have a separate shop to do the bottle maintenance and swap out for suppression systems, so you don't have to mess with that. With that said, because of the age of most of the systems, the local AHJ is starting to push for upgrades across the field.

Keep looking and good luck to you.

BTW, one of the guys working here now is originally from Ann Arbor and flew back and forth for 4 years before he moved up, so it's been done and it's worth looking into if you're needing work.

They make it worth your while and you should certainly be able to cover the plane tickets with the OT and using Continental through Minneapolis. I used to do this and travel to and from Tucson every two weeks.


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Thanks... ttt...


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Still Looking**** ttt


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Found a Job, Start Tomorrow,

Good to be going Back to work after being off over 3 Months...

LFM


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*congrats*

Hey dude congrats on finding a job. I am in Battle Creek for a few more days, teaching a fire alarm class. I like it here, i have seen a ton of deer.

Fred


----------

